# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  bekteshi apo shija ?

## pejani34

ajan bekteshinjet , si ata te iranit shija , apo kan dallim ne mes veti, se mete vertet nuk e di ket.flm..?

----------


## albprofiler

> ajan bekteshinjet , si ata te iranit shija , apo kan dallim ne mes veti, se mete vertet nuk e di ket.flm..?


Jo nuk jane sikur shiat e iranit apo shiat e vendeve tjera.

Te vetmin ngjasim qe e kane eshte se besojn ne 12 Imamet nga Ehlibejti por edhe aty i kane dallimet ndermjet tyre.

Edhe diçka tjeter çka dervishet ne pergjithsi nuk jane me shiat eshte se nuk jane kunder disa shkove te pejgamberit a.s  perveçse muawijes jezidit e disa ndihmesve te tyre. 

Shiat nuk besojn sikur bektashit apo te tjere dervish dhe nuk i pranojn shkollat e tyre ,nganjehere rralle i pranojn disa evlija dhe disa mesime te tyre.

Shiat i kane drejtimet e tyre edhe ata kane mbatur ne shkollat e tyre duke mos njohur me asnje shkolle qe vjen pas tyre.

Tjeter ndryshim eshte se dervishet e besojn Muhamedin a.s,traditat e tij Ehlibejtin dhe shoket e tij .Dervishet i pranojn edhe 4 mezhebet dhe mundohen te mos kundershtohen shume

Ka edhe tjera dallime te vogla por mendoj se keto ishin ma te medhat.

Mire mbetsh

----------

Ndjenja (01-03-2015)

----------


## eldonel

nuk ka faj pejani se ne kosov i perziejn kret s dihet as qa jane

----------


## eldonel

ne kosov e agjerojn matemin kurse ne ramazan hajn pa kurfar problemi edhe s  ju duketgje kjo pun kurse 10 dite e matemit i agjerojn ku marrin argument kta une se  di a e agjeroni edhe ju ne muajin muharrem matemin apo ndryshe

----------


## pejani34

nuk te kokan si shijat e iranit, veq ne te njejtin sekt apo? d.m.th. nuk paskan lidhje me musliman sunni.

----------


## albprofiler

> ne kosov e agjerojn matemin kurse ne ramazan hajn pa kurfar problemi edhe s  ju duketgje kjo pun kurse 10 dite e matemit i agjerojn ku marrin argument kta une se  di a e agjeroni edhe ju ne muajin muharrem matemin apo ndryshe


Eldonel mos u ngutni me paragjykime aç shume.Ma merr mendja se nuk je ti e as dikush nga shoqeria jote te flas me siguri se kush mban ramazan e kush jo ,tek e fundit gjithmon duhet te shikojsh se sa i mban ti rregullat fetare e jo te tjeret.

Per 10 ditet e muajit Muharrem ka fakte sa te duash se edhe Muhamedi a.s i ka agjeruar. Eshte krejt tjeterçka pse disa nuk i qesin perpara kto hadithe por qesin hadithe tjera.Edhe per arsye tjera nuk e permendin disa fetare 10 ditet e muajit Muharrem ,duhet me pyetur se çka ndodhi ne Qerbela me familjen e Muhamedit a.s ne keto 10 dite.

Nje tregim. 
Njehere nje prijs fetare pak mendjemadh (po don me shit mend) po don me e provokuar nje dervish duke i thene se tek muslimanet gjenden 5 shtylla te islamit.

Ky dervishi i thjeshte po i thote jo more tek muslimanet tash eshte veçse nje shtylle e islamit.
Ai prijsi fetare prap po mundohet te shitet  i mençur dhe po i thote dervishit ti spo ditke kurgjo bre , ja kto shtyllat e islamit 1 shahadeti , 2 namazi , 3 ramazani ,4 zekati ,dhe e 5 shkuarja ne qabe.
Po i pergjigjet dervishi se ashtu eshte islami i ka 5 shtylla por muslimant tash gati shumica e tyre  po e mbajn veçse nje shtylle .

Shiko ne grupin tend dhe grupet e tjera sa po falen dhe si po falen ,me ba me jau hjek pagat (rrogat) disa fetarve a kujton se ata do te faleshin si po falen sot, e kan si zanate disa faljen.
 Sa per  agjerimin shume pak musliman sot po agjerojn nga te gjitha grupet dhe nuk ka nevoje askush te krenohet se veprat nuk jane askund.
Po zekatin sa musliman e japin sot , ky rregull a mbahet shkoni pyetni tek te gjitha grupet , pse disa e permendin me qindra here ramazanin e zekatin thuajse e harrojn krejt.
Edhe shkuarjen ne qabe shume musliman nuk po praktikojn ,edhe kur shkojn disa kete e bejn per mendje te madh e disa edhe per biznes shkojn atje.

Tani po i thote dervishi atij prijsit fetare sa shtylla te islamit mbeten qe muslimanet po i praktikojn sot ,a eshte vetem nje shtylle Shahadeti qe po praktikohet sot

Beni mire (hesapin) llogarine dhe shikone se a duhet ju te krenoheni aç shume dhe a jeni ne pozite te gjykoni te tjeret.

Mirembetshi .

----------


## albprofiler

> nuk te kokan si shijat e iranit, veq ne te njejtin sekt apo? d.m.th. nuk paskan lidhje me musliman sunni.


Ma merr mendja me te thane ty diçka ndryshe ti nuk e pranon se ti veç ke vendosur.
Po te keshilloj lexo edhe libra tjere e jo vetem ato çka i je duke i lexuar tash ,ose tako edhe njerez tjere e jo vetem ata me te cilet shoqerohesh tash.

Lexoje postimin e mesiperm dhe ndoshta meson dhe i gjen ata te cilet jane me tradita te Muhamedit a.s .

----------


## Arb

magjupe ata e gabele ata... Hyqnu fares harape...

----------


## albprofiler

> magjupe ata e gabele ata... Hyqnu fares harape...


Ti nuk po e din se po e tepron me kete maxhupllakin tend gjithkund.
Ti po me dukesh po i sheh fotografite ne mbrendesine  tende ne veten tende dhe mendon se edhe te tjeret jane ashtu.
Pse po hyn ne disa tema qe nuk jane per ty dhe si kupton .
Veçse nje gje pajtohem me ty kur eshte puna tek Ibrahim Rugova por edhe aty po i ben dem popullit shqiptar duke u shprehur ne ksi menyra.

Ti po behesh sikur urren enver hoxhen por po i thua te njejtat gjera ,shikoje veten pak .

Feja e vertet islame asnjeher nuk i ka sjell dem kombit tone ,ka pasur dhe ka shume patriota nga te gjitha grupet qe jane ne islam .

Per terroristat dhe shpiunat fetare ne vete do tja bejm zgjedhjen dhe nuk do te jesh ti ai qe do tna ndihmoj perkundrazi edhe ti po sillesh sikur ata.
.

----------


## pejani34

> Ma merr mendja me te thane ty diçka ndryshe ti nuk e pranon se ti veç ke vendosur.
> Po te keshilloj lexo edhe libra tjere e jo vetem ato çka i je duke i lexuar tash ,ose tako edhe njerez tjere e jo vetem ata me te cilet shoqerohesh tash.
> 
> Lexoje postimin e mesiperm dhe ndoshta meson dhe i gjen ata te cilet jane me tradita te Muhamedit a.s .


haa- ku po e din se qka kam vendosur, dhe ku e din ti se qka po lexoj une  edhe ku e din se me kand rri une , ?

----------


## albprofiler

> haa- ku po e din se qka kam vendosur, dhe ku e din ti se qka po lexoj une  edhe ku e din se me kand rri une , ?


Hahhahahhha o pejan une i di fsheftesite ,e di çka mendojn te tjeret hahahaha.

Shko lexoj disa postime te peja 34 dhe e sheh se çfare mendimi ka ,ai qe mendon pak e din se ti ke lexuar apo degjuar veten nga njera pale ,ashtu eshte mendimi im.

Ne te gjithe muslimanet jemi te urdheruar te mesojm sa ma shume dhe mos harro se asnjehere nuk do te mundesh te gjykojsh si duhet ne qofte se degjon veten mendimin e njeres pale.

Mirembetsh peja.

----------


## pejani34

> Hahhahahhha o pejan une i di fsheftesite ,e di çka mendojn te tjeret hahahaha.
> 
> Shko lexoj disa postime te peja 34 dhe e sheh se çfare mendimi ka ,ai qe mendon pak e din se ti ke lexuar apo degjuar veten nga njera pale ,ashtu eshte mendimi im.
> 
> Ne te gjithe muslimanet jemi te urdheruar te mesojm sa ma shume dhe mos harro se asnjehere nuk do te mundesh te gjykojsh si duhet ne qofte se degjon veten mendimin e njeres pale.
> 
> Mirembetsh peja.


selam..... ti po e din fsheftsin ?, une nuk di ta gjykoja askend .

----------


## eldonel

> Eldonel mos u ngutni me paragjykime aç shume.Ma merr mendja se nuk je ti e as dikush nga shoqeria jote te flas me siguri se kush mban ramazan e kush jo ,tek e fundit gjithmon duhet te shikojsh se sa i mban ti rregullat fetare e jo te tjeret.
> 
> Per 10 ditet e muajit Muharrem ka fakte sa te duash se edhe Muhamedi a.s i ka agjeruar. Eshte krejt tjeterçka pse disa nuk i qesin perpara kto hadithe por qesin hadithe tjera.Edhe per arsye tjera nuk e permendin disa fetare 10 ditet e muajit Muharrem ,duhet me pyetur se çka ndodhi ne Qerbela me familjen e Muhamedit a.s ne keto 10 dite.
> 
> Nje tregim. 
> Njehere nje prijs fetare pak mendjemadh (po don me shit mend) po don me e provokuar nje dervish duke i thene se tek muslimanet gjenden 5 shtylla te islamit.
> 
> Ky dervishi i thjeshte po i thote jo more tek muslimanet tash eshte veçse nje shtylle e islamit.
> Ai prijsi fetare prap po mundohet te shitet  i mençur dhe po i thote dervishit ti spo ditke kurgjo bre , ja kto shtyllat e islamit 1 shahadeti , 2 namazi , 3 ramazani ,4 zekati ,dhe e 5 shkuarja ne qabe.
> ...


ne kete aspekt per qe  e mbajn vetem nje ka shum edhe une e di mirepo agjerimi gjate muajit muharrem eshte 9 , 10 .11 kto jan ose 9 ,10 ose 10ose 11 pra 3 dite ose 2 vetem jo vetem te 10 mos me agjeru sikurse hebrenjet kurse qfar ndodhi e dime mire mirepo nuk do te thot kjo qe duhesh ti agjerosh 10 dite po qe s e ke argument na sjell  edhe praktika e  agjerimit qe bejne mua me qudit eshte edhe  form e sllaveve qe e praktikojn ne aspektin fetar si e japin une nuk kam njohuri po ne ate si e praktikojn s me duket i kan disa lejesa se qfar duhet te pin dhe qfar duhet te han nuk largohen nga kret pijet dhe ushqimet po foli nga praktika e ceka edhe me heret pra praktiken e tyre dhe problemi nuk qendron vetem tek populli por tek prijsat fetar tani kan marr disa hapa per permiresim sepse   deri tani jan ka po ne ate gjendeje qe  ceka me heret une nuk fola ne aspektin se qfar praktikojn me heret per qeshtjen e ramazanit mirepo edhe nuk e kan marr si obligim thajse per ta nuk qendrojn keto per ate arsye edhe une e thash me lart kurse per se per qfar shkojn ne haxh njerzit apo se per qfar arsye bejne namaz kjo qeshtje ne nuk na takon sepse une mendoj se edhe ti je i pajtimit se ne njetin e askujt nuk ja dijm e mos te hyjm ne to se gabojm shum lehte une nuk pe gjykoj askend mua nuk mu duk e arsyeshme pse ata kundershtojn nje gje te tille ndoshta me ke kuptuar

----------


## albprofiler

> ne kete aspekt per qe  e mbajn vetem nje ka shum edhe une e di mirepo agjerimi gjate muajit muharrem eshte 9 , 10 .11 kto jan ose 9 ,10 ose 10ose 11 pra 3 dite ose 2 vetem jo vetem te 10 mos me agjeru sikurse hebrenjet kurse qfar ndodhi e dime mire mirepo nuk do te thot kjo qe duhesh ti agjerosh 10 dite po qe s e ke argument na sjell  edhe praktika e  agjerimit qe bejne mua me qudit eshte edhe  form e sllaveve qe e praktikojn ne aspektin fetar si e japin une nuk kam njohuri po ne ate si e praktikojn s me duket i kan disa lejesa se qfar duhet te pin dhe qfar duhet te han nuk largohen nga kret pijet dhe ushqimet po foli nga praktika e ceka edhe me heret pra praktiken e tyre dhe problemi nuk qendron vetem tek populli por tek prijsat fetar tani kan marr disa hapa per permiresim sepse   deri tani jan ka po ne ate gjendeje qe  ceka me heret une nuk fola ne aspektin se qfar praktikojn me heret per qeshtjen e ramazanit mirepo edhe nuk e kan marr si obligim thajse per ta nuk qendrojn keto per ate arsye edhe une e thash me lart kurse per se per qfar shkojn ne haxh njerzit apo se per qfar arsye bejne namaz kjo qeshtje ne nuk na takon sepse une mendoj se edhe ti je i pajtimit se ne njetin e askujt nuk ja dijm e mos te hyjm ne to se gabojm shum lehte une nuk pe gjykoj askend mua nuk mu duk e arsyeshme pse ata kundershtojn nje gje te tille ndoshta me ke kuptuar


Eldonel te pershendes dhe do te mundem te debatoj me aç sa kam njohuri.

10 ditet e muajit muharem i kane agjeruar edhe muslimanet perpara edhe Muhamedi a.s vete i ka agjeruar ,hadithet i gjen tek buhariu apo muslimi ,edhe ketu ne forum i kane sjell disa hadithe qe kto 10 dite agjerohen;

Mendimet tek grupet muslimane ndahen se si kane mbetur keto 10 dite .
Me sa kam degjuar nga dervishet edhe Muhamedi a.s i ka agjeruar keto dite dhe e ka parashikuar (profetizuar) ngjarjen e Qerbelase.
Dervishet i agjerojn keto 10 dite duke mbajtur si zi per tragjedine e Qerbelase dhe disa mundime te pejgamberve tjere qe kane ndodhur ne keto 10 dite.

Lidhje me sllavet ky agjerim nuk ka ,ndoshta ke degjuar se ne keto 10 dite dervishet nuk perdorin per ushqim mishin ,yndyren e tepert ,pitet e lloj llojshme e gjera te tilla.Ndoshta te duket se ka ngjasim me disa te krishter kjo se edhe ata agjerojn disi ne menyra te tilla.
Qellimi i dervishve per mosngrenien e ketyre ushqimeve ne keto 10 dite eshte se ,deshmoret e Qebelase Familja e Muhamedit a.s dhe shoket e tyre per 10 dite as nuk kan pas me ngrene as me pi.

Agjerohet per Allahun dhe per shpetimin dhe persosjen e tyre duke i perkujtuar dhe mesuar nga elita muslimane.

----------


## eldonel

> Eldonel te pershendes dhe do te mundem te debatoj me aç sa kam njohuri.
> 
> 10 ditet e muajit muharem i kane agjeruar edhe muslimanet perpara edhe Muhamedi a.s vete i ka agjeruar ,hadithet i gjen tek buhariu apo muslimi ,edhe ketu ne forum i kane sjell disa hadithe qe kto 10 dite agjerohen;
> 
> Mendimet tek grupet muslimane ndahen se si kane mbetur keto 10 dite .
> Me sa kam degjuar nga dervishet edhe Muhamedi a.s i ka agjeruar keto dite dhe e ka parashikuar (profetizuar) ngjarjen e Qerbelase.
> Dervishet i agjerojn keto 10 dite duke mbajtur si zi per tragjedine e Qerbelase dhe disa mundime te pejgamberve tjere qe kane ndodhur ne keto 10 dite.
> 
> Lidhje me sllavet ky agjerim nuk ka ,ndoshta ke degjuar se ne keto 10 dite dervishet nuk perdorin per ushqim mishin ,yndyren e tepert ,pitet e lloj llojshme e gjera te tilla.Ndoshta te duket se ka ngjasim me disa te krishter kjo se edhe ata agjerojn disi ne menyra te tilla.
> ...


a mund ti sjellesh ti keto hadithe

----------


## besimja

> Eldonel mos u ngutni me paragjykime aç shume.Ma merr mendja se nuk je ti e as dikush nga shoqeria jote te flas me siguri se kush mban ramazan e kush jo ,tek e fundit gjithmon duhet te shikojsh se sa i mban ti rregullat fetare e jo te tjeret.
> 
> Per 10 ditet e muajit Muharrem ka fakte sa te duash se edhe Muhamedi a.s i ka agjeruar. Eshte krejt tjeterçka pse disa nuk i qesin perpara kto hadithe por qesin hadithe tjera.Edhe per arsye tjera nuk e permendin disa fetare 10 ditet e muajit Muharrem ,duhet me pyetur se çka ndodhi ne Qerbela me familjen e Muhamedit a.s ne keto 10 dite.
> 
> Nje tregim. 
> Njehere nje prijs fetare pak mendjemadh (po don me shit mend) po don me e provokuar nje dervish duke i thene se tek muslimanet gjenden 5 shtylla te islamit.
> 
> Ky dervishi i thjeshte po i thote jo more tek muslimanet tash eshte veçse nje shtylle e islamit.
> Ai prijsi fetare prap po mundohet te shitet  i mençur dhe po i thote dervishit ti spo ditke kurgjo bre , ja kto shtyllat e islamit 1 shahadeti , 2 namazi , 3 ramazani ,4 zekati ,dhe e 5 shkuarja ne qabe.
> ...


                                                    ------------------------------------------------------


Se sa eshte nr i besimtareve te cilet falen,ju nuk e dini qe te dalesh ne kete mendim.
Sa jane besimtaret te cilet falen pa pare? plot
Sa njerez jane te cilet kane leke dhe bejne haxhin? Plot.Jane me miliona njerez te cilet shkojne per te bere umren tani ne ramazan dhe ne haxh,gjithashtu me miliona.
Sa njerez jane qe paguajne sadakatul-fitrin,zekatin?Pothuajse te gjithe ,dmth kush ka leke paguan,kush nuk ka mundesi jo.Sa jane qe agjerojne?Te gjithe sunitet,qe nga femijet deri te te rriturit.
Pra duke e mbledhur dhe me shehadetin,na del pese 5 shtylla qe zbatojne myslimanet sunit te Shqiperise;mos diskuto vendet burimorte te islamit qe jane me miliona.

----------


## albprofiler

> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Se sa eshte nr i besimtareve te cilet falen,ju nuk e dini qe te dalesh ne kete mendim.
> Sa jane besimtaret te cilet falen pa pare? plot
> Sa njerez jane te cilet kane leke dhe bejne haxhin? Plot.Jane me miliona njerez te cilet shkojne per te bere umren tani ne ramazan dhe ne haxh,gjithashtu me miliona.
> Sa njerez jane qe paguajne sadakatul-fitrin,zekatin?Pothuajse te gjithe ,dmth kush ka leke paguan,kush nuk ka mundesi jo.Sa jane qe agjerojne?Te gjithe sunitet,qe nga femijet deri te te rriturit.
> Pra duke e mbledhur dhe me shehadetin,na del pese 5 shtylla qe zbatojne myslimanet sunit te Shqiperise;mos diskuto vendet burimorte te islamit qe jane me miliona.


Edhe ti mos u ngut aç shume Besime.

Hajde ti me trego se sa jane numrat e te gjitha grupeve qe i permbahen ligjeve qe i kerkon feja.
Ti po kujton se te verber jemi dhe duhet t'ju besojn gjithçka çka thuani, ne nuk shohim se kush po falet sa here falen ,sa japin sadake ,zekate .

Mbasi i keni ndreq krejt punet (i keni qit ne terezi) dhe po shendrisni aç shume atehere eshte bash mire .
Ju qe po krenoheni aç shume dhe po luteni ,faleni,agjeroni ,jepni sadake etj.etj lutni edhe per ne qe edhe ne te shpetojm hahhahahaahah.

Muslimanet ndryshojn ne shume vende ,ne shume popuj ,kultura per shume gjera ,shumica e ktyre ndryshimeve jane te vogla por ndryshimet existojn.

Ndoshta ne arabi saudite dhe disa shtete te tjera pereth i kryejn disa obligime por tjerat i lejn anash ,ndoshta ne turqi apo indonesi ,bosnje ,Shqiperi i lejn anash disa obligime por tjerat i kryejn me mire se arabet .
Ndoshta ne disa vende te duken njerez qe po falen shume por besim dhe te mira kane pak edhe mund te shohish edhe njerez qe falen pak por besim dhe te mira kane ma shume .
Per me u fal ndoshta jane fale ma se miri e ma se shumti khavarixhet por çka do t'ju vlej kur ata jane te mallkuar.

Mos te harrojm po thrasim te gjithe ne tradita te Muhamedit a.s por me trego se kush prej muslimanve sot e jap krejt pasurine e tij dhe jeton ne nje shtepi ne kushte shume te veshtira.
Shume fetare marrin page per ta shpjeguar fene por nuk i kryejn obligimet e tyre si duhet .Tradita e Muhamedit a.s ka qene t'ju ndihmohet njerezimit ;
Muhamedi a.s nuk ka pas tradite te mbyllet ne nje shkolle apo xhami dhe vetem te predikoj dhe te falet e per kete te marre page ;Ai i dashuri i Allahut i ka pervjelur duart dhe ka punuar ,me duart e tij ka ndertuar xhami apo diçka tjeter.

 Nuk eshte se une ju dal ne mbrojtje njerezve qe nuk i kryejn obligimet e tyre fetare ,une mendoj se edhe ju nuk keni çka me u krenuar se si keni hiç punet ma mire , nje obligim e kryeni per gjysme e tjetrin e harroni krejt e shiteni si ma te miret.

Shpresoj se u kuptuam diçka.

----------


## eldonel

hej e kam ni pyetje po emrat dhe cilesit e Allahut cilet i pranoni ju

----------


## albprofiler

> hej e kam ni pyetje po emrat dhe cilesit e Allahut cilet i pranoni ju


Te gjithe emrat e Allahut une i pranoj ,ma se pari qe kam degjuar per 99 emrat e Allahut ka qene nga nje dervish.
Ai dervishi me tregoi nje ajet te Kuranit ku thuhet se lutja ma e mire eshte (zikri)permendja e Allahut  ,me tregoi edhe per hadithin e Muhamedit a.s se kush i meson dhe ja di kuptimin e emrave te Allahut ai e ka te premtuar parajsen/

Tek dervishet perdoret shume Asma-ul Husna (emrat e Allahut) ka  me mijera ilahi qe i kendojn ,ka me mijera poezi qe ja kushtojn emrave te Allahut.

----------


## pejani34

> Te gjithe emrat e Allahut une i pranoj ,ma se pari qe kam degjuar per 99 emrat e Allahut ka qene nga nje dervish.
> Ai dervishi me tregoi nje ajet te Kuranit ku thuhet se lutja ma e mire eshte (zikri)permendja e Allahut  ,me tregoi edhe per hadithin e Muhamedit a.s se kush i meson dhe ja di kuptimin e emrave te Allahut ai e ka te premtuar parajsen/
> 
> Tek dervishet perdoret shume Asma-ul Husna (emrat e Allahut) ka  me mijera ilahi qe i kendojn ,ka me mijera poezi qe ja kushtojn emrave te Allahut.


a asht e lejuar alkoli te dervisht ? nese kemundesi te me tregosh ajan dervish edhe ata qe ju thojm na ne peje, sheha, psh. sheh sylejmani etj etj.. faliminderit shum.

----------

